# adria coral 680sl freshwater tank



## Bessy3 (Aug 28, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to drain the fresh water tank on the adria 680sl 
motorcaravan


----------



## 89465 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Bessy3.

I have a 660SL and had the same question for my dealer. Usually a normal looking plug on the end of a chain. Well for Adria they ziplock( those electrical tie thingy's ) the blue outlet hose in the bottom of the tank to the plug. You cannot see the plug and I was a bit hesitant to pull at it ( sorry that sounds a bit rude ) as it would still not come out. The secret is to twist left and right while pulling.

What do you think of Adria as a brand, changed mine from a Hymer T line because of the garage on the Adria but still feel that I have gone down market a tad.

Good luck
Haz


----------

